# Puerta NAND de 5 entradas



## sonnyr (Ago 16, 2014)

Buenas tardes,

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme...Me piden en un problema que realice un circuito dado con el menor número posible de puertas NAND de 2 entradas y entre ellas tengo una puerta NAND de 5 entradas y no sé como realizarla con puertas NAND de 2 entradas. Una de 3 entradas sí que sé como hacerlo con puertas NAND de dos entradas, pero no una de 5!

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## proteus7 (Ago 16, 2014)

corrijo la imagen esta mal me equivoque  te adjunto otra imajen y la sumulacion con proteus solo tines que usar un integrado con 4 AND  y un inversor o un transistor npn


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 16, 2014)

Hola:
Segun entiendo:
Se dice que con los NAND puedes hacer todo tipo de puertas logicas, pero para eso a veces tienes que usarlos como inversores...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2014)

Si lo tienes que hacer con nand de dos entradas entonces...
Nand de dos entradas y después una nand como inversor, eso dos veces, los unes con otra nand de dos entradas y otra como inversor...ya vas por una and de 4 entradas. Ahora la entrada que te falta y la salida de ese lío los unes con una nand. En total siete nand de 2 entradas.


----------



## opamp (Ago 16, 2014)

Otra pista : convierte la NAND  a un AND. Me sale con 7 puertas,...me equivoco con facilidad.

Lógica: solo sale "0" si TODAS las entradas son "1".

Ya lo dijo Scooter: AND= NAND+INVERSOR


----------

